# Norco Shore Frage



## janus_7 (2. Juli 2012)

Ist der Rahmen vom 2010er Shore identisch mit dem vom Norco DH 2010/2011 ?


----------



## Indian Summer (2. Juli 2012)

Hi janus_7

Nein, es sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Rahmen. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

